# Where did you get your pup?



## Burd

Just sort of wondering where everybody else got there golden joys from. 

My girl, Dixie, was bought from a lady in Carmi, Illinois in reply to a classified ad. She wasn't in the best of health but I bought her anyway. Her mother was a sweetheart, and so were her siblings.  We didn't get to meet her brother as he had already been sold. 

Later though, I found one of her sisters back in the classifieds by the person who had bought her and her brother at a shelter in a nearby town.


----------



## VickiR

I got one of my goldens from Copper Lee in PA and the other two from Alaine Hamilton of Dromara Goldens in MD (she's moving to MA this week)


----------



## GinnyinPA

Ben came from Almost Heaven Golden Retriever Rescue in WV a little over a year ago. It was a good decision for all of us.


----------



## Sally's Mom

My current six are all homebreds. The first 3 that I had were from Windjammers. Mandell, and Starseeker.


----------



## Gwen

My (3) boys all came from Ambertru Golden Retrievers in Pembroke, Ontario. 

Ambertru Golden Retrievers located in Pembroke, Ontario, Canada.

Not only is Connie the breeder but a good friend too! :wavey::wavey:

Ollie (deceased in 11/2008) was my first golden from Ambertru!


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Asia is from Allsgold kennels in Pinatin Lake(near Kamloops BC Canada) A long time breeder of champion show dogs but we never showed Asia. She is our pet and our love.


----------



## MGMF

VickiR said:


> I got one of my goldens from Copper Lee in PA and the other two from Alaine Hamilton of Dromara Goldens in MD (she's moving to MA this week)


Oh, I didn't know. Thanks


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

My Roxy was adopted from CFGRR, she had been turned into a high kill shelter and the Rescue Group took her into their program. I adopted Remy from my County Humane Society-love my Rescued pups.


----------



## Deb_Bayne

_I got Bayne from a breeder who advertised in the classified ads online. Only had one choice to pick so chose breeder. _


----------



## Sosoprano

Pippa and Watson both came from SunKissed Goldens, in NH. It's been almost a year since we first met Kara to talk about puppies, and we are so happy that we found her!


----------



## Bogart

My first Golden (Dani) came from a BYB through an Add in the Paper. 
After I lost her to Cancer at 10.5 years old I called the Mile High Golden Retriever Club and got Bogart's Breeder's info. She had 3 Boys and 2 Girls. I never had a Male before. I love my Boy. After we lost our ZsaZsa (Australian Cattle dog in March of this year to old age she was 16) I got back in touch with Bogart's Breeder and she was actualy waiting for her female Golden to go into heat again. June 4th Cooper was born and beginning of August he came home. I got another awesome pup from her. 
I always say that my ZsaZsa is reincarnated in Cooper. 
He is bold, but sweet, intense but can be mellow nothing seems to bother him and he just goes with the flow. The boys are a great match so far.


----------



## Deber

Kye was from a show home, met the owner/breeder at an Intl show. Hubby had a heart attack and with his care, she couldn't take time with the pup she had kept. She was almost 5 mo when we got her. 

Coop came from a family litter where grown kids took their pick, Coop was the Leftover pup. We had just gotten Kye and another pup was not in our plans, but think it was just ment to be. Now have 2 pups to double our fun! 

Since we are going to fix both the pups when they are older we didn't care if they were male or female, but fate just gave us one of each.


----------



## unclelar

Buddy was from humane society original name Brutus, I couldn't see a golden named brutus. 
Lady was from lab rescue, (she had a soft spot for goldens) and her papers state her name is Lady.


----------



## janababy

We got Buddy from Moonstone Farm Breeder in Kitchener Ontario.


----------



## gold4me

Emmy and Gambler are from a breeder in Sylmar, California. Sunbeam Goldens


----------



## Jige

This is my first of buying a dog and I wanted to get one that was what I was looking for. BaWaaJige was ment to be mine. I told my breeder what I wanted and told her and her husband to pick for me. When we got there I got to see all 3 of them and I loved the green collar guy when I walked around the corner. I was holding when I said to Sue which one do you think would fit what I want and she said you are holding him. Her husband said I thought you already told her which one we thought wold be best and sue repiled no. She just picked him up. Jige is the best pup ever he came from Topflight Kennels in WI


----------



## Goldens R Great

Ayla was from a backyard breeder (before I knew what they were!), Addy was from Topbrass, Annie was from a kill shelter, Rindy is from a golden retriever rescue and Finn is from Maplehills in Wisconsin.


----------



## newport

I was on vacation last summer and was just cruising the pet section on the local Craigs List. Found an ad looking to rehome an 11 month old golden. My husband and I had lost our last senior dog about two years prior.... and I was ready to have someone to love and spoil again. I wrote back to the ad- and the woman came out to our home with her son and Lola in tow to interview us. It all worked out beautifully- we paid a rehoming fee and Lola was ours! How fortunate for us to have this ray of sunshine enter our lives!


----------



## mooselips

We got our Bridget Bardot, our Little Golden girl, from Mervar kennel in Youngstown Ohio....

http://www.mervarkennel.com/

Ours is one of the pups in the snow.........


----------



## Dexter12

From Clitheroe Goldens, a breeder in Murillo Ontario.


----------



## cgriffin

I got my Toby from Rachel's Golden Retrievers (Linda Kotts) in Morrow, GA. Both of my last two goldens were from there.


----------



## Jamm

Gwen said:


> My (3) boys all came from Ambertru Golden Retrievers in Pembroke, Ontario.
> 
> Ambertru Golden Retrievers located in Pembroke, Ontario, Canada.
> 
> Not only is Connie the breeder but a good friend too! :wavey::wavey:
> 
> Ollie (deceased in 11/2008) was my first golden from Ambertru!



My boy Joey is also from Ambertru. Gwens beautiful boy Razz is Joeys half brother


----------



## porchpotty

It was given to us by a family friend.


----------



## Ljilly28

Family goldens growing up- Tigathoe/Torch Flinn
Joplin- Sundial Goldens/Donna and Richard Hammond (lived until almost 16 years old, all clearances healthy)
Groovy- animal shelter in central NY state, but came with parvo and passed away same week
Raleigh - BYB in Indiana, parents all clearances (clinically healthy, but never did official prelims like with the others)
Finn- Sand Dancer/Rhonda Mulholland (all clearances good/normal), mild epilepsy 
Acadia- Kurt Anderson& Twin Beau-D ( all clearances good, cancer death at 9 )
Tally- Goldiva/Mary Dickenson - (all clearances, healthy)
Tango-Topbrass/Jackie Mertens (elbow dysplasia bilateral)
Orion-Ripleys/ Brentsons( severe heart murmur at wellness exam- went back to breeder)
Copley- Chantilly/Ashleigh Chimiuk (healthy, normal elbow prelim, but final showed a debatable elbow ding, but no clinical signs)
Lush- Harborview/Jennifer Craig (healthy, passed all prelims plus heart and eyes)


----------



## Sally's Mom

Sally/Joyce Pederzini/Windjammer Kennels(sometimes co owned with Donna Hammond from LJilly's post)

Laney/Linda Dru Catlin/Mandell Goldens

Cookie/Mary Williams/Starseeker Goldens

George, Mantha, Tiki, Emmie, Mick, and Basil..... Me!!!


----------



## BriGuy

^ Cookie came from Sally's Mom's Emmie


----------



## Rob's GRs

Hogan from a rescue (GRAPE).

Liam from a shelter (ASPCA).


----------



## KiwiD

Kiwi is from Tahnee Golden Retrievers in Wisconsin


----------



## OldeEnglishD

We adopted Griffey from the local Humane Society. My son and I met him on a Saturday, took my wife and youngest son out to meet him later that day. After seeing how great he was with everyone, we put him on hold with a deposit (it was 5 minutes before they closed when we left) and picked him up on Monday. Best feeling in the world Monday morning when we walked in with his leash and collar and he started dancing/prancing with happiness. You could tell he knew he was going home!


----------



## dakota825

I was adopted by Rex Feb 2001. He was picked up from animal control in my hometown; GRRoM picked him just before his time was up.
I had seen several dogs across the state, but Rex was the guy. He was approx. 1.5 yrs. old.


----------



## Helo's Mom

I got Helo a year ago from Companion Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------



## coppers-mom

Tramp (2002-my first) - found when fishing and no one claimed him. 13-14 yrs old.
Boomer(2003) - owner losing home and had to rehome him. 9 yrs old and wonderful
Chance(2004) - shelter boy 5ish
and
Copper(2004):smooch: - same shelter 3 months later with no where to go. 7 - 8 at time of adoption.

I only had the first three for a short time and Copper for just over 6 years, but they sure brought a lot of love and joy to my heart.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker is from a BYB in rural southern ontario.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

Penny came from a hobby breeder who we found thru an ad in the Sunday paper. We walked about hips but I didn't know about any other clearances. And she didn't care who we were. Didn't ask questions or follow up.

That was before I was on GRF. I wouldn't rule out a hobby breeder but would not purchase without clearances.


----------



## brens29

Our first golden Brandy was from a Hobby breeder out of Wyoming in 95, she schooled me in hips and eye certifications (I didn't now about any other certs). When Brandy died unexpectedly in 2001, I was not thinking straight and a week later bought Cassie from a back yard breeder, who said they had Certs for Hips and eyes, however they could not show me proof, I bought Cassie anyways who couldn't after holding such beautiful puppies. Cassie had hip problems ever since she was 6 months, she was my shadow, I miss how when I would turn around there she was right there with me...

We bought Dakota from a Hobby breeder in April 2010, I was sure to check on all clearances before purchasing him. What a doll, he is my right hand, love him so much

We bought Riley from a breeder in April 2012, I all clearances checked before buying her, and all kinds of questions making sure we were right for this little girl. She is doing great for a 10 week old puppy ;-)


----------



## MercyMom

I got my golden Mercy from Eldorado Goldens in Richmond Virginia.


----------



## oakleysmommy

I got Oakley from Omni Goldens in Sarasota FL and i got Zoe from Goldengael Farms in the Tampa area as well.


----------



## Shalva

Shalva, Meir, Bing, Connie, Emmett were all born here at milbrose 

Kaelyn comes from Shaynedoro in Canada 
Connor from Mirasol 
Natalie from O'lugh Irish Wolfhounds
Cuinn from Wabana Flat Coats


----------



## Tayla's Mom

Tayla came to us at 4 months from my husband's co-worker. He got her at 5 weeks and decided a puppy was not for him so, since we recently lost a 15 year old Aussie/BC he asked us if we wanted her. She had not training or socialization. We really didn't want a puppy and she has not been a great experience to this point, but I love her and someday she will be a great dog. Our 14 year old Golden is not happy with our choice either.


----------

